# My modded RG7620 and RG7420



## zasam4 (Aug 4, 2007)

my stock RG7620 needs a refret





brought to a local luthier for refretting. i then realized why not change the fingerboard to maple too.





now it looks like a RG550 7string





so why not mod it to look like a real RG550 

































got the RG7420 cheap without the trem and pickups. so i brought it again to my luthier to make a brass 7string fixed bridge. 
before:





after:


----------



## Donnie (Aug 4, 2007)

Whoa! That 7620 looks absolutely killer now!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 4, 2007)

Thats freaking 

RG7620DY


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 4, 2007)

the "RG7620DY" looks so SEXY!


----------



## zasam4 (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks!
i think i'm gonna call it *RG7650DY* 

i got a 7string single coil which i dismantled. im not yet sure how im gonna do the faux middle pickup for the DY


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 4, 2007)

Both of them look killer. I love the satin black finish and the black pickguard of the 7420.


----------



## Abu-Abu (Aug 4, 2007)

If you ever sell that RG7650DY, look my way. That is one secksi guitar.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 4, 2007)

jesus dude, thats unreal work right there. Very nice


----------



## Kotex (Aug 4, 2007)

Those look fucking great man!
What kind of nut is on the 7420?


----------



## zasam4 (Aug 4, 2007)

Kotex said:


> Those look fucking great man!
> What kind of nut is on the 7420?



just the stock locking nut without the locks


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2007)

Insane work on the 7620!  The 7420 is pretty sweet too.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice man .... I wavt the guitar with maple neck too


----------



## RXTN (Aug 4, 2007)

Dream Machines!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 4, 2007)

fucking cool.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

Ibanez needs to take notes...


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 4, 2007)

OMFG is probably the word Im searching for... That 7620 is just mindnumbingly awesome!  Dude, you rule!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 4, 2007)

That yellow one fuckin rules! It's every bit as cool as the 20th anni' RG but better cuz it's a 7! Very nice,,,very nice!

~A


----------



## Leon (Aug 4, 2007)

zasam4 said:


>


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 4, 2007)

Holy fuck. If you EVER sell that Rg7620 (7-550?) you PM a message DIRECTLY to me.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow that yellow is HOT


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2007)

That RG7620DY rules, period.

I agree Ibanez should be taking notes...
Everyone who customise their 7 ends up having better looking guitars.
That wouldn't happen if the guitar would look killer in the first place.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hell yes


----------



## angryman (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice work, they both look cool as fuck!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 4, 2007)

Your luthier does insanely good work. 

I agree with all of those who said Ibanez should take notes, both of those guitars are just awesome.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2007)

Do you mind telling us how much did it cost you to replace that fretboard?


----------



## Shawn (Aug 4, 2007)

Nicely done on the RG(7)550 DY. That came out badass. I love that maple fretboard too. Nice work on the 7420 as well.


----------



## Hellraizer (Aug 4, 2007)

That 7620 looks amazing.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah man how much did u pay for the scratchplate? might have to get one for mine. i like the yellow, but i've just bought a 7620 identical to yours (silver) and i think the black scratchplate looks sweet on that before u got the respray. where can u get them from? i can only find crappy replacement fender ones.


----------



## Krunch (Aug 4, 2007)

The yellow one looks amazing.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 4, 2007)

I have to chime in with another horay for your DY 7620 - it's simply what Ibby should be doing! 

I've been thinking along the same lines for years: pick up a decent 7620 get, a maple board on there and paint it _green_... Well, I prefer LNG to DY - but I'm just strange that way.

Cheers and congrats on two fine looking axes!

Eske


----------



## oompa (Aug 4, 2007)

they both look friggin incredible mate 
beautiful guitars


----------



## E733 (Aug 4, 2007)

Those two guitars looks absolutely great! 

Kudos to you!


----------



## zasam4 (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks again! 

i'll try to post the prices of the mods here. the current conversion from Philippine Peso to US Dollar is P46=$1 but i'll use *P50=$1* for easier computation 

rosewood to maple (including maple board, refret and labor charge) - $80
3ply pickguard for 7620 - $30
single ply pickguard for 7420 - $26
customized brass bridge for 7420 - $60


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 4, 2007)

why not just use a blaze middle for the single coil


----------



## zasam4 (Aug 4, 2007)

new pics with better lighting:


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2007)

zasam4 said:


> rosewood to maple (including maple board, refret and labor charge) - $80



 That's quite cheap. Me want.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 4, 2007)

What playtopause said. You got a hell of a deal sir.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 5, 2007)

They look so cool. well done!


----------



## lailer75 (Aug 5, 2007)

80 bucks! wholy shit


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm not an Ibby guy personally but that 7620DY is pretty slick!


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 5, 2007)

Fine modifications, I am sure the sounds of those RG sevens are as equally impressive. So apart from looking different, how do you feel the sound of the maple fretboard differs from when it had the rosewood?


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, where did you find that perfect Desert Sun Yellow paint? I'm thinking of painting my room that colour.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2007)

That looks pretty fucking awesome. Live Shots NOW!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 6, 2007)

That is very nice!


----------



## wolverball01 (Jun 13, 2008)

fuck me the 7620 i mean it just screams spurt spurt in any language


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Jun 13, 2008)

That 7620 made me smile, looks awesome, love it with the maple, giving me ideas???


----------



## angus (Jun 13, 2008)

$80?! The luthier I use locally in Seattle charges over $1000 for fretboard replacement (not including the $300 base price for refretting)!!!!


----------



## Drage (Jun 13, 2008)

Big bump, but yeah, those guitars look amazing!


----------



## turmoil (Jun 13, 2008)

looks killer man! awesome job and nice vision


----------



## Stitch (Jun 13, 2008)

angus said:


> $80?! The luthier I use locally in Seattle charges over $1000 for fretboard replacement (not including the $300 base price for refretting)!!!!





That's absurd.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 24, 2008)

Stitch said:


> That's absurd.



Yea dude, holy hell thats way too much.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 25, 2008)

holy shit, they look awesome


----------



## Pauly (Jun 25, 2008)

Epic mods!


----------



## Leec (Jun 25, 2008)

Jeebus! The DY looks great.


----------



## RXTN (Jun 25, 2008)

DY is a killer machine!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 25, 2008)

Both look incredible


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 25, 2008)

thoughts on Maple FB vs Rosewood? I've always griped that my 7620 wasn't maple. How do you like it??


----------



## forelander (Jun 25, 2008)

Not helping my rg550 gas. That's incredibly awesome.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool guitars!


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 26, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ibanez needs to take notes...



i wish ibanez sold the RG550 and a seven version (RG557) that you could get customize from them


----------



## celebro95 (Jun 26, 2008)

THE RG YELLOW

IS JUST KILLER...

i really love it !!!


----------



## zasam4 (Jul 6, 2013)

sold the RG7620 last 2008 and after 3 owners I got it back last month


----------



## bnosam (Jul 6, 2013)

zasam4 said:


> sold the RG7620 last 2008 and after 3 owners I got it back last month



Funny how the world works, huh? At least you got it back so you can enjoy it again.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jul 6, 2013)

do you still have the 7420? or do you know who has it? i want to buy it.


----------



## skeels (Jul 6, 2013)

And the circle is complete...


----------



## Heroin (Jul 7, 2013)

wow, this goes to show with some elbow grease you can turn a beat-up guitar into brand-new again


----------



## Bleach31 (Jul 7, 2013)

This thing is amazing. Kinda glad for that Necro. Haha. I want to turn a 7420 into a 7 string RG450M. The inspiration you've just given me will cause this to happen!


----------



## zasam4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> do you still have the 7420? or do you know who has it? i want to buy it.



i sold it also but i know the current owner. unfortunately he has no plan of letting go of it


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jul 7, 2013)

zasam4 said:


> i sold it also but i know the current owner. unfortunately he has no plan of letting go of it



damn, thats a shame. just him know that i'd like to take it off his hands if he ever wants to get rid of it


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh man, this is my favorite RG7620 mod ever!!! I am glad you have it back  Maybe I can get my local luthier to put a maple neck on my ibby when it eventually needs a refret


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 7, 2013)

Greatest necrobump ever.


----------



## bnosam (Jul 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Greatest necrobump ever.


Maybe we'll see another bump in this thread about it again in a few years


----------



## zasam4 (Jul 7, 2013)

bnosam said:


> Maybe we'll see another bump in this thread about it again in a few years



most probably!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 7, 2013)

Clicking this thread made me happier than I ever knew I could be...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Greatest necrobump ever.


Also... How much did you sell it for the first time? Wanna sell it again?


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 8, 2013)

I remember this guitar. Philmusic days! Nice guitar brod! - Charles


----------



## IntoEntropy (Jul 9, 2013)

best necrobump ever


----------



## Ibz777 (Jul 9, 2013)

That RG7620 is very nice!
I'd put some Yellow Dimarzios in it.


----------



## Harry (Jul 9, 2013)

Goddamn, I remember reading this thread when I was doing some heavy lurking back when I was a new-ish member 
Sweet guitar man


----------



## Matt 7 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice Work!


----------



## SjPedro (Jul 9, 2013)

those look delicious!! 

makes me miss my 7620  it's down for repairs ....damn the saddle screws ....


----------



## LetsMosey (Jul 13, 2013)

You my friend have one f**king awesome luthier! Very lucky - awesome awesome guitars!


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! I didn't realize how old this thread was. Nice guitars, nonetheless. Bravo.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ibanez need to take note on that DY. I'd killed to have one of my own but in the Starlight Blue so it could match my rg350slb


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 14, 2013)

wait......how the hell did the 7420 bridge replacement work?!? did they make wood blocks to fill the trem cacities then cap the top and back? Am i the only one confused about this? lmao


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 14, 2013)

IntoEntropy said:


> best necrobump ever


 
absolutely haha


----------



## zasam4 (Jul 16, 2013)

rikomaru said:


> wait......how the hell did the 7420 bridge replacement work?!? did they make wood blocks to fill the trem cacities then cap the top and back? Am i the only one confused about this? lmao



yup you're right sir. however, the bridge was fabricated since seven string bridges were a bit hard to come by back then


----------



## zasam4 (Jul 16, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Also... How much did you sell it for the first time? Wanna sell it again?



sold it back then around $650. 

thanks guys for all the nice comments


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jul 16, 2013)

zasam4 said:


> yup you're right sir. however, the bridge was fabricated since seven string bridges were a bit hard to come by back then



how much did your guy charge to do that, trem to hardtail? and i'm guessing he also refinished it?


----------



## User Name (Jul 16, 2013)

you looking to sell that 420 any time soon? haha


----------



## kchay (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh wow, that 7620.
FFFFFFFF.
Seriously, I agree. Awesome necrobump.


----------



## zasam4 (Jul 18, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> how much did your guy charge to do that, trem to hardtail? and i'm guessing he also refinished it?



less than around $100 but that was 5 years ago including the refinish. luthiers here charge a lot more today


----------



## s4tch (Dec 16, 2013)

One of the nicest mods ever seen on this board. Absolutely deserves an other necrobump.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 17, 2013)

+1 on necrobump for this beauty, I also remember this guitar, although I think I may have seen it on another forum back them.

7620DY... come on Ibanez, get that notepad out.


----------



## enghell (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, this was a nice bump. 

Even if the style of the 7620 is not what I prefer, that is some damn fine work and a great result. Both guitars actually turned out great and it's nice that at least one of them found its way home again.


----------



## Jarmake (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, I love that 7620DY. It's so friggin' tasty. This necrobump has given me fuel for some serious gas. Now I want a 7620 and same mods. Damn you!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Greatest necrobump ever.



I was about to tear whoever necrobumped this a new one because I figured they'd asked some retarded question they never thought to PM him, but this is indeed the greatest necrobump ever.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Dec 17, 2013)

I have to say, I am not a fan of yellow, but that is wonderful work.
Seemless work on that FR cavity to a fixed bridge.

You have one hell of a luthier you can take your babies to.

(EDIT) didn't realize this was such an old thread.


----------



## Dreadge (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice work man, really a proud work! Tell me, did you change the floyd tremolo and if you did, how much did it cost you?
Thanks! Make sure you do some videos!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 18, 2013)

Super tasty mods. Makes the 7620 go from brutishly badass to shreddy radical!

The homemade hardtail bridge looks rather fine, although something about the saddles looks decidedly uncanny. And I gotta ask- that intonation pattern... is that right?


----------



## Axewield31 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd really love to convert my S7320 to hard tail and refinish it matte white. Something I'll definitely have to look in to. It'll probably cost me more than the guitar on it's own did.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 18, 2014)

Necro bump. This thread has inspired me to do the exact same thing to my beat-up 2006 RG1527. Still a couple months out though, as I wait for my other guitar to get back from Livewire. Discussing the project with Atomic Guitars here in Peoria. They'll be doing all the hard stuff (fretboard swap, refinish, etc).


----------



## zasam4 (Jun 20, 2020)

necrobump again.

2007 - modded the guitar
2008 - sold the guitar
06-15-13 bought it back after 3 owners
03-14-15 sold it again
06-21-20 welcome back


----------



## NickS (Jun 20, 2020)

What kinda shape is it in at this point? Has it been taken care of?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2020)

What an interesting life this guitar has had so far! Nice to see it return to you once again.


----------



## zasam4 (Jun 21, 2020)

NickS said:


> What kinda shape is it in at this point? Has it been taken care of?



maple bas darkened, paint has fine cracks and a large paint chip at the bottom. planning to have it refinished again


----------



## zasam4 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## zasam4 (Jun 21, 2020)

https://ibb.co/s6bKZXL


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 24, 2020)

God damn man that is some sexy ass motherfucking shit.


----------

